# 50th Annual Hargreaves



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Father's Day weekend (yes, with the Bud Light Rodeo)!

50th prompted some twists this year:

Reduced Open ticket $25 (juniors are still free)
a "Boat" sub-category of the Open Division

Boat is basically, pay $50 per angler for a 4 pack boat and red snapper, grouper, dolphin, wahoo, and king mac prizes increase to $500 each.

You can still weigh other fish in the Open and additional catches of those 5 species in the Open.

Check out the rules here: 





__





Rules | Bill Hargreaves Fishing Rodeo


» Rules | Family Friendly Fishing Rodeo For Kids




www.billhargreavesfishingrodeo.com





Please ask any questions on this forum so we'll know what to put out on social media too for clarification! 

@billhargreavesfishingrodeo on Instagram and Facebook









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

any body doing the gulf breeze sertoma?
jack


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> any body doing the gulf breeze sertoma?
> jack


I always love to with my kids... help left me this week and too slammed with work. I had them enter in hopes they can get on some, or me catcha break Sunday morning and get them on a few.
May try for this one too

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

It was enjoyable to see kids go up and receive their prizes during the award ceremony.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Re-scheduled to 7/15 - 7/18.


----------

